# Spanish keyboard



## kkk---

hello there, 
sorry to bother everyone. I have just bought a new laptop and have forgotten how i put the spanish keyboard in. I obtained the info on how to make my keyboard spanish here at Wordreference a few years ago .
Can anyone send me the link or info?
thanks for your time,,
Kathryn


----------



## zumac

kkk--- said:


> hello there,
> sorry to bother everyone. I have just bought a new laptop and have forgotten how i put the spanish keyboard in. I obtained the info on how to make my keyboard spanish here at Wordreference a few years ago .
> Can anyone send me the link or info?
> thanks for your time,,
> Kathryn


Hi Kathryn,

What do you mean by "... how i put the spanish keyboard in"? Do you mean plug it in, or make it work in Spanish?

Do you have a normal USA keyboard that you want to use in Spanish?

Do you have a Spanish keyboard that you also want to use in English?

In order how to use the keyboard that you have, a lot depends on the keyboard itself, and also what version of Windows you are using. Are you using Windows XP?

I don't know where the info at WR is regarding Spanish keyboards.

Sorry if I wasn't much help.

Saludos.


----------



## abeltio

kkk--- Select in your keyboard configuration: English US-International

The [alt gr+key] and [alt gr+shift+key] combinations (alt gr = right hand alt) give you the spanish and other special characters...

¡²³¤€¼½¾‘’¥×äåé®þüúíóö«»¬áßðø¶´æ©ñµç¿¹£÷ÄÅÉÞÜÚÍÓÖ¦Á§Ð°¨Æ¢ÑÇ


----------



## scotu

abeltio said:


> kkk--- Select in your keyboard configuration: English US-International
> 
> The [alt gr+key] and [alt gr+shift+key] combinations (alt gr = right hand alt) give you the spanish and other special characters...
> 
> ¡²³¤€¼½¾‘’¥×äåé®þüúíóö«»¬áßðø¶´æ©ñµç¿¹£÷ÄÅÉÞÜÚÍÓÖ¦Á§Ð°¨Æ¢ÑÇ


The typical English keyboard on laptops doesn´t have an "alt gr" key. and the "alt + code" system also doesn't work on laptops. The only soloution I have found so far is to copy all the Spanish letters onto a notepad and to copy them one letter at a time into what I am writting. I am still looking for a better soloution.


----------



## mexicomida

go to the thread that says stuff about spanish accents and diacritics, there's a link to where you can download it there


----------



## mrgshelton

scotu & others...

What I've found works best for me (I'm using a standard English keyboard) is to compose my posts (the ones I'll use Spanish in) to the forum in a Word document.  By using "Insert --> Symbol" (in the top toolbar), all the lower & upper case letters you need plus all the punctuation are available and you can set your own shortcuts (using the Shortcut Key) for ease of use while you type.  For example, I've set everything to utilize the right or left "Ctrl" key plus whatever the letter is, and it automatically types with the accent/tilde.  Same thing for upper case, just by pressing "Shift" at the same time.  Also, if you're typing in a Word document, pre-set the language by using the "Tools --> Language --> Set Language (also in the upper toolbar).  That makes the inverted question marks, etc., happen automatically.  Once I've finished composing the message, simply cut-and-paste it into the Quick Reply box and send it on its way.  Here's an example of something I've typed using the hints above: 

El ñiño ñoño le preguntó (sin vergüenza) __ ¿Qué  es la primera cosa que hace una vaca cuando sale el sol?

Ángelo le respondió __ ¡Hace sombra!


----------



## Big Lar

Unfortunately the solution I've found that works is the one that Mrgshelton recommends - it's too much work (or maybe I'm just too lazy???).  Most of my friends speak Spanish as their first language.  They too face this issue as they live in the US and have English keyboards - they don't even do it, they just forego the use of tildes and accents.


----------



## scotu

Big Lar said:


> Unfortunately the solution I've found that works is the one that Mrgshelton recommends - it's too much work (or maybe I'm just too lazy???). Most of my friends speak Spanish as their first language. They too face this issue as they live in the US and have English keyboards - they don't even do it, they just forego the use of tildes and accents.


 
In a forum like this where we are trying to learn correct language foregoing  "the use of tildes and accents" is no more acceptable than chatspeak. yanowotimean?


----------



## mexicomida

mrgshelton said:


> scotu & others...
> 
> What I've found works best for me (I'm using a standard English keyboard) is to compose my posts (the ones I'll use Spanish in) to the forum in a Word document.  By using "Insert --> Symbol" (in the top toolbar), all the lower & upper case letters you need plus all the punctuation are available and you can set your own shortcuts (using the Shortcut Key) for ease of use while you type.  For example, I've set everything to utilize the right or left "Ctrl" key plus whatever the letter is, and it automatically types with the accent/tilde.  Same thing for upper case, just by pressing "Shift" at the same time.  Also, if you're typing in a Word document, pre-set the language by using the "Tools --> Language --> Set Language (also in the upper toolbar).  That makes the inverted question marks, etc., happen automatically.  Once I've finished composing the message, simply cut-and-paste it into the Quick Reply box and send it on its way.  Here's an example of something I've typed using the hints above:
> 
> El ñiño ñoño le preguntó (sin vergüenza) __ ¿Qué  es la primera cosa que hace una vaca cuando sale el sol?
> 
> Ángelo le respondió __ ¡Hace sombra!



supb0t

you know, it takes like 30 seconds to download the different keyboard layouts? then you can do all your cool tricks into any textbox you come across, without having to resort to word. and it's a lot easier once you get used to the layout.


----------



## abeltio

scotu said:


> The typical English keyboard on laptops doesn´t have an "alt gr" key. and the "alt + code" system also doesn't work on laptops. The only soloution I have found so far is to copy all the Spanish letters onto a notepad and to copy them one letter at a time into what I am writting. I am still looking for a better soloution.


 
alt gr = right hand alt

I've used the US-International with the [right hand alt] on : Compaq, HP, IBM, Dell, Toshiba and it worked perfectly well on all of them.

The alt+ascii code works perfectly well on laptops if you use the [lock-num] feature (the small blue digits on the keyboard), OF COURSE it won't work with the digits across the top.

Have you actually tested it?


----------



## MCL

If you have XP, go to your control panel, and select “regional and language options”

Select the tab which says “language”
Select the button which says “details”

Next to ‘Installed Services” click on ADD.
Add – Spanish [International Sort]

You MAY need your original XP disk to add this definition – if you place it in your CD drive before selecting this option it will expedite it’s installation.

Under “Preferences” you have “Language Bar” and “Key Settings”.

I select “show language bar on desktop”, and place it on the ‘start’ bar at the bottom of my screen.

Settings will allow you to specify which key combinations will switch between keyboard definitions. 

Alt-Shift, for example, will quickly and simply change the programmed keyboard layouts.

We made a 'cheat sheet' of the Spanish keyboard layout, and placed it on the edge of the monitor for easy reference.  

The Spanish keyboard is pretty straightforward, and not too hard to learn. 

(Your word processor will have it's own settings and options, which may include auxiliary dictionaries, and Spanish language spellcheckers. But this will make the keyboard available to the computer it is installed on, whatever you may be doing.)

To get the vowels with an accent –first press the (quote) ‘ key, and then the vowel.

To place the double dots over a letter – U, for example, press ‘shift’ ‘quote’ and then the letter.

¡Saludos!


----------



## zumac

Wow, MCL, what a fantastic set of instructions!

I don't happen to need it, but I just wanted to acknowledge your great job.

Saludos.


----------



## scotu

It's taken me awhile but I finally got my question resolved.

I changed my keyboard layout to "U.S. International" (control panel/regional and language options/add _U.S.International_/ move _US International _to top position)
With this keyboard and the right "alt" key everything is really simple now. 
This site gives me a picture of the _U.S. International_ keyboard: 

http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/reference/keyboards.mspx

Moving the mouse over the _right alt_ key gives the options that I can use to get correct Spanish punctuation (or French or German for that matter).
This will take you directly to the international keyboard:

http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/keyboards/kbdusx.htm

I think it only works in "explorer" and not in Mozilla

I thank you all for your help in leading me here.

scotu


----------



## fsabroso

Hi:

Right now I'm using a Laptop (Acer Aspire 3680):


> *Questions*
> How do you type accent marks on a laptop?  Can you type accent marks on a laptop?
> You can use the accent marks, but you must *toggle between the Number Pad and Keyboard.* The numbers are usually printed in a different color (mine are blue) on the right side of the laptop keyboard. Some systems use a FN key or a NumLock key. Set the keyboard to NUM LOCK to be able to use the superimposed number pad. Don't forget to set it back to start typing again.
> From here.


á, é, í, ó, ú, ¡, ¿

   it works. To activate those "blue numbers" press *Fn* key (it's in the left lower corner between control key and windows key) and *F11* (Numlink in blue)

The use is the same with standard keyboard:
Alt 160 / 130 / 161 / 162 / 163 / 164 / 168 / 173
-->  á    /     é    /      í     /     ó     /  ú    /   ñ    /   ¿   /   ¡

So, now to practice and use accents and "_¿_", "¡"

Regards.

PS. I don't change anything in the laptop, it has the default configuration (for English use).


----------



## Big Lar

Many thanks Scotu!!!


----------

